# Mexican pets



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mexican (probably Spain) Olympics

"These people are absolutely nuts!!!!!!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=2h-WhhqFjv4&vq=small

Ray.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Bull*

Brilliant!!!

I took great pleasure from watching these morons get what they so richly deserve. I don't give a monkeys about this being "traditional" or any other excuse.

Sadly, I rather think I know the ultimate fate of the bull, but at least he took a few with him. (I hope)


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Brain dead if you ask me. It must take a sick mind to participate in this.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Think it's called testosterone bravado..... :roll: 

Ray.


----------

